
To Woo Apple, Foxconn Bets $3.5B on Sharp - biot
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/03/31/business/dealbook/foxconn-sharp.html?_r=0
======
chollida1
To put some numbers on this....

I see that APPL represents about 52% of FoxConn( or Hon Hai's) revenue, with
HP being a distant second at around 8%.

While for Sharp AAPL represents about 20% of their revenue with MSFT being a
distant second at 3.2%.

So FoxConn buying Sharp, or atleast a controlling interest, doesn't really
bring in any new significant clients.

And as far as FoxConn beinga supplier to Sharp, they represent only about 1%
of FoxConn's revenue so they really aren't protecting any existing revenue
from Sharp by buying them.

